# HTML - Fieldset width issue



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey,

I have a form within a fieldset, and for some reason it stretches the fieldset to 100% instead of wrapping tight with the form content. Can someone tell me why, or how to fix it?

```
Header
```
Thanks,
asbo


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

I can think of two things. A fieldset dosent have a size that i know of so you would have to enclose it in a div,table or other tag.. also, most browsers dont really support it... here is a wee bit of info.. http://www.devguru.com/Technologies/html/quickref/html_fieldset.html


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Ahh, that's a shame. I was rather fond of the whole text-in-the-border styling. :/


Thanks.


----------

